# Amh test



## Shrew (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello I'm new to this forum. 
Been trying trying to concieve for 2 years now. Have had my 2 blood tests and a lap and dye with no problems found. My partner has had a doerm test, again, no problems. We are back to the consultant at the end of match to start the ivf ball rolling as he wanted us to try for a further 6 months after the lap and dye. In the meantime my acupuncturist suggested an amh test which I have had to pay for. Anyone having has this test did you have to wait 6-8 weeks or did the results come back sooner? 
Thanks x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Some clinics do an AMH test as standard, some don't do them because they don't "believe" in it.

You can pay privately for the test if you really wanted it, but I would recommend taking your clinics lead on it really. I had mine done privately before we had IVF and the results took about a week.

AMH doesn't really tell you anything other than how likely you are to respond to stims. Having said that there are always exceptions to the rule!

Some people think AMH is useful to know, but a lot of people would say that your antral follicle count and FSH are more useful - and I would probably tend to agree based on what I see on this site.

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

AMH is an indicator of your egg reserve. it can give you an idea of quantity, but not quality, obviously. When I had it tested at my local hospital it cost £35.


----------



## Shrew (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you both. I paid £70. Don't care about the money just wondered if it really would take 6-8 weeks for the results as they said!
When I had my 1st blood test (can't remember the babe) the oestradiol came back nearly double what it should be. Consultant said that was fine but my acupuncturist suggested the amh for a better reading?! 
All very confusing!


----------



## Shrew (Feb 19, 2015)

*name* not babe!


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

It didn't take long at my hospital. I had an appointment two weeks later and they told me the results then. I'm sure that they probably got the results back after a day or two. But I guess it depends on where they test the blood - if they are sending it somewhere else?


----------



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

Yes, clinics differ in their approach to AMH, for example the Lister went by my AMH levels alone, I don't remember them mentioning my FSH level, ARGC on the other hand focus on your FSH levels and they're not bothered about a low AMH (mine were 0.03) I asked one of the Drs at the ARGC why they offer the AMH test if they take no notice of the results, and apparently, depending on the level, it is the deciding factor on what protocol you will be on and how aggressive they have to be with the stim drugs. Hope this helps. xx


----------



## Happy Bean (Apr 27, 2013)

Are you sure  you can't get this done at your doctors? This was very recently introduced as a standard test under my local NHS and the results didn't take long at all...


----------

